# To Paint or not to Paint



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I've always painted my hives, but here lately I have seen folks advocating for not painting your hives. The reason given is that the wood will breathe better. That is a consideration in my extremely humid area. However, it would seem like there would be sufficient airflow from the hive entrance. I've never had any problems with moisture inside of my hives or rotting of the wood. 

Hives are a pretty big investment, and I'd hate to not prolong their life as long as I can as long as it isn't adversely affecting the bees.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Who's paying the bills right now . . . You or the bees?

Personally, the bees probably don't give it much consideration

one way or another whether their home is painted or not 

(although we do know that they can differentiate between colors

which probably assist in the navigation/location of home, for young foragers).

Equipment is expensive enough; as an investment, it behooves one 

to make it last as long as possible. Use a good quality paint and if

and when THEY start paying the bills, you can ask them: "What color this year?"


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

I'd vote for painting them... its not like you're trapping any moisture in the wood, the inside is still bare. And the outside could use the protection from the elements. Then there is the thing Copperkid mentioned about hive recognition...
The only things I don't paint are some of the hive covers and other stuff I made from eastern red cedar.


----------

